# Iraq Has Defeated Terrorism?



## AWP (Jul 6, 2008)

Yes, I'm posting a thread about Iraq.

Let me get this straight Prime Minister al-Maliki....your country is whupping up on al-Qeada, al-Sadr's army, and everyone else there that wants to see you dead? While I'll acknowledge your country's contribution I'd think you could maybe, just maybe, say something about the other nations that have something to do with you not being beheaded in a ditch somewhere.

What a douchebag.



> "They were intending to besiege Baghdad and control it," al-Maliki said. "But thanks to the will of the tribes, security forces, army and all Iraqis, we defeated them."



http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,376821,00.html


----------



## Gypsy (Jul 6, 2008)

I'm glad to see them taking pride and ownership in actually doing what needs to be done...but yeah, a little thanks to everyone else would be appropriate.


----------



## pardus (Jul 6, 2008)

Just a third world clown.

If you don't appreciate our help we'll leave, then we'll see how good you are dipshit.


----------

